# منصات البترول البحرية نرجوا المساعدة



## ميكانيكى اسلام (11 سبتمبر 2009)

انا مهندس انا اعمل بإحدى الشركات من مجال اعمالها تصنيع المنصات البحرية التى يتم من خلالها التنقيب عن البترول فى البحر اود من اخوانى المساعدة بتقديم ملفات او فيديوهات لتعليم المنصات البحرية


----------



## eng_center_alaa (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى السيد اسلام*

انا اسمى علاء من كفر الشيخ مشروع التخرج بتاعى فى المنصات البحريىة التحليل والتصميم لو ممكن تقولى شركتكم فين علشان اقدم فيها انا بقالى سنة بدور على شركة للمنشاءات البحرية xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ملحوظه يحذر وضع ارقام او بريد الكترونى .. المشرف


----------

